# Keeping Geldings and Mares Together!



## UpNorthEq (Oct 7, 2013)

I would let them see each other on the other side of the fence for a few days. Also when you do turn them out together for the first time make sure they both have halters in case you need to grab and separate them fast.
People will argue with me on this but although horses are herd animals , some have no problem and actually prefer to be alone. Horses are individuals so it really just depends.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

you want to have them across the fence from each other for at least a couple days, then when you do put them in together, do it during daylight, so if they get running they can at least see where they are going.


----------



## Thunderspark (Oct 17, 2012)

let them meet over a fence for a few days, then take the one around in the pasture it will go in (take the other one out), show it where the fence is so if they do get chasing it will have a chance at least knowing where the fence in.......most cases with two there isn't much of a scuffle that goes on.....


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Adding new horses can always be a stressful time, especially when mares are involved. Separate them as others have mentioned, keep your betadine and neosporin handy, and enjoy a little humor...


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

I mostly just let them in together. Meeting over the fence can have little benefit, and many risks. Make sure your fences are safe and strong, preferably hot. Sometimes meeting over the fence can just make horses really worked up, they start pawing, running at the fence etc. It's important to judge the situation. Two horses meeting together I wouldn't be too worried about, provided they have a big area.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

I'd walk the fence line with 'em and the let them go. They'll work the pecking out themselves. I've never had a problem with geldings and mares together.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Whatever way you decide to go make sure the other horse has room to get away. Make sure the space is big enough for them to run (because there will be running). Close off any areas (like tight corners, stalls, or run ins) that a horse could come cornered in.

I'd prefer the fence method, especially if you don't know the horse. We have two horses at the barn now who would kill another horse with the same very dominant personality type.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

we have been introducing horses over the fence my whole life. I have seen people just dump a new horse into a pasture, and seen it end badly. 

by having them meet over a fence, at the very least you can judge their attitude and actions towards each other, rather than finding out the hard way, and trying to separate two horses as they race around, trying to bite and kick each other.

I have known a few mares that were naughty in a herd, but FAR more geldings. We have way more trouble with them fighting with the mares and each other than we have ever had with mares.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

If you have plenty of room then turning one horse in with another especially one that has been isolated usually will not be problematic.
Adding a horse to a herd is a different matter then meeting across fences IMO is a must.
Either way the herd dynamics wont be established until they are in the same pasture.
My geldings are the ones that fight the mares here establish the pecking order and live with it. Shalom


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I always try to introduce horses in a controlled situation first - I've seen too many nasty accidents and lost one horse when the 'let them get on with it' method didn't work
There are some horses that plain don't want to share their patch with anything - I had one like that - but mostly when there's just two they get on fine
What you might find though is that when a mare who has previously displayed no signs of being in season is put in with another horse (mare or gelding) will suddenly become a real flirt and that behavior can be really irritating to some horses when they find themselves the target of way too much unwanted affection


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

We introduced a gelding to our herd of two - one of them being a mare and one of them being very submissive.

When we introduced the mare to the first gelding we just put them out together and there was no fighting because we had heard that this mare was top 4 in her old pasture and my gelding was very much bottom one. All she did was chase him away from the food one time and that was that.

Our new guy was a little more difficult. We went in blind with him because he was a rescue so we didn't know what his personality would be like. We kept him in his stall for three days in order to make sure he was healthy. The other two could see just his head. 

Then we put him in our back stall/run in area for a day and shut the gates so they could touch noses but nothing else. 

Then the next day we put him out with Sonny, our gelding, and put the mare in the back stall so he could get used to being in the pasture an how it all worked out without running for his life from the psycho control freak of a mare we have.

Then we put the mare out with the boys and all hell broke loose. Just kidding. Sonny and our mare stayed on one side of the pasture and the new guy on the other. The two duked it out for the first few days. There was some bucking and running and biting involved but nothing too horrible and she didn't chase him 100% of the time. Only to the treeline. So as long as he didn't pass into the open area of the pasture she was good. 

We've had him for a few months now and they have settled down into an established rank. It'll be interesting to see if the new guy, Nick, overthrows the mare once he gets healthier or not. But as of right now they have their ranks and aren't fighting with each other. 

Keeping them apart for a day or two - as long as the gates for sure don't break - is a good idea, I think. 

If we had just turned him out with the other two on day one there may have been major issues. 

It also of course depends on how dominate you feel the two horses you want to introduce are. Is one submissive and the other dominate? Obviously so? Are they both submissive? Dominant? You should figure that all out so you can get a plan to introduce them.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Everyone has given good advice thus far! I will say, geldings and mares (depending on the individual, of course!) can typically get along well enough. 

Paint--that was hilarious! xD Exactly why I am a gelding kind of girl <3


----------



## aLwAyS eQuEsTrIaN (Oct 31, 2013)

Thank you everyone!! This is really helpful


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

It's easiest, generally, when it's just two. I've only had issues when there are atleast two geldings, they can turn into real idiots when a mare comes along. I like the fence method personally, if just to see how they will react to each other. 

I've been lucky that mostly our horses are very excepting of new horses, my dad's gelding likes to bully my gelding a little when he stays here, and when he isn't my nephew's mare (he's top dog when he's here, and she is when he's not) likes to let everyone know she eats first, but otherwise I have very little trouble with them together, or with new horses. They do have 80 acres so if someone wants to get away from the group they can.


----------

